
Some Ask a Taboo Question: Is America Overreacting to Coronavirus? - amyharmon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/us/coronavirus-hype-overreaction-social-distancing.html
======
babulus
It's not exactly a taboo question: conservative outlets and voters are asking
it constantly.

------
clairity
i've been railing a lot lately against false dichotomies (because it short-
circuits real critical thinking), but we shouldn't fall for framing this
question as a left/liberal/democratic vs right/conservative/republican issue
(i.e., tribalism makes us dumb).

yes, many people have overreacted: (over-)stating death rates with certainty,
buying guns, stockpiling toilet paper and water, etc.

this is not the black plague. indications are that it's a strong form of the
cold (many of which are also caused by coronaviruses), which should be taken
seriously but not hysterically. the variable risk is that it's a new form of
coronavirus, so we don't have a lot of data yet.

we've taken measures in many areas to both contain its spread and get that
crucial data that will guide our long-term response. in the meantime, limit
exposure, but don't get worked up or frenzied with fear. administrators are
putting together economic measures for those who face serious economic risk.
consider the next two weeks a staycation and loosely hang out with your family
and (close) friends and chill.

